# Pronunciation of February



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

This word has always been a problem for me to pronounce...February.  I believe it should be pronounced as FebROOary, I have to say FebUary.  How do you say February?


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 22, 2015)

FebrUary just like my favorite mod!!


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2015)

FebUary


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2015)

I say FebROOary but it's a bit of a tongue-twister.layful:

How about Wednesday?   Larry King was the only person I ever heard pronounce the D.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 22, 2015)

SB, I can't figure out what your new avatar is suppose to be?

 I say it both ways, usually without the R.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2015)

Wensday


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

Wow Nancy, I've never heard someone pronounce the D...guess I need to listen Larry King more, lol.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 22, 2015)

Josiah said:


> SB, I can't figure out what your new avatar is suppose to be?



It's a small version of this picture I posted here about ice formations, Baikal Ice Emerald...looks better in large view. https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...ions-That-Look-Like-Art!?highlight=formations


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> ...guess I need to listen Larry King more, lol.



Not really.  It annoyed me when he said it like that. Anyway he retired from his regular talk show.


----------

